# The official memory latency benchmark competition



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

Title really says it all folks. I know there are other latency comps, but from what I've seen their being compared (or trying to) far too much apples to apples approach, which to my mind is impossible to do for many reasons and unfair on those with the likes of a P4, so I'll be seperating the scoresheet by AMD\Intel\memory type. To test all you have to run is Everest mem latency (I'll probably add more tests later), after which just post a screenshot here an u'll be added 

*AMD Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. dino25 - 32.5ns DDR571 2-2-2-11 CR1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. DRDNA - 37ns PC4000 2-3-3-6 CR1
3. KennyT772 - 38.6ns PC4200 2.5-2-2-6 CR1
4. p-jack - 39.7ns PC3700 2.5-3-3-5 CR1
5. psychomage343 - 43.1ns 480MHz 3-3-3-8 CR? 
6. Steevo - 43.5ns 400MHz 2-2-2-5 CR1
7. cdawall - 44ns 480MHz 2.5-3-3-7 CR1
8. Batou1986 - 47.4ns 440MHz 2.5-3-3-8 CR1 
9. AthlonX2 - 52.8ns DDR420 2-3-2-0 CR1
10. WarEagleAU - 54.8ns 414MHz 3-3-3-8 CR1


*Top 20*

11.Solaris17 - 93.8ns PC3000 2.5-2-2-3 CR1 
12.DaMulta - 98.3ns DDR400 2.5-3-3-3 CR1 
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*AMD Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. Ket - 37.8ns 1GHz 4-4-4-10 CR2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. PT - 38.9ns 1.12GHz 5-5-5-14 CR2
3. jms45 - 46.8ns DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 CR2
4. Wile E - 47ns 948MHz 5-5-5-15 CR2
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*Intel Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. GIGGLA - 71ns DDR400 2-3-3-6 CR? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. tofu - 74.1ns DDR426 2.5-3-3-6 CR?  
3. Taz100420 - 82.2ns DDR450 2-?-?-? CR? 
4. cdawall - 95.5ns DDR400 3-3-3-8 CR1
5. DanTheBanjoman - 138.7ns DDR268 2.5-2-2-6 CR?
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*Intel Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. x800professor - 48.7ns 800MHz 4-4-4-12 CR1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Lt_JWS - 69.9ns 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 CR2  
3. Murasame - 79.8ns 670MHz 5-5-5-13 CR?
4. insect111 - 80.6ns 800MHz 5-5-5-15 CR?
5. niko084 - 86.7ns 735mhz 4-4-4-12 CR1
6. DanTheBanjoman - 89.7ns 782MHz
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

More placings will be added if this grows in popularity. Post away folks.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 1, 2007)

Someone could clock there 800 at 400 and run 2-2-2-4 ?? I'm at 4-4-4-10 for now.


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

here's mine:


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

yes, someone could run a DDR2 400 divider and use lower timings if they wanted to try and compare to ddr, but due to the nature of ddr2 that still isnt really an acceptable way to compare ddr to ddr2


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> yes, someone could run a DDR2 400 divider and use lower timings if they wanted to try and compare to ddr, but due to the nature of ddr2 that still isnt really an acceptable way to compare ddr to ddr2



hmmm.  dont mind me. Where do I find this utility for testing? I looked on TPU but didn't see it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

right here: http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> right here: http://www.lavalys.com/


I have to buy that?

ddr 400(3200)
2.5-3-3-3


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

no u dont. u can run it and still get your latency score.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I do not see the area to get a demo or anything like that


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

thats because u download the full software, u just dont have to register it to use it. ull just get "trial version" appear in places. check PTs screenie an ull see what i mean


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 1, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Found it



Link please?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> Link please?


http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=5&ps=CE&lang=en


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not see how to run it and get a report like that..is it because I am in the corporate edition?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 1, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=5&ps=CE&lang=en



http://www.lavalys.com/downloads/everestcorporate350.exe

EDIT - OMG thats a slow server.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 1, 2007)

Do I get a Crown 2x512 Corsair Vs Rated at ddr400 @ T1


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

kind of, for now your 1st in the DDR charts


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 1, 2007)

and now at T2 command rate with 4x512 Corsair VS rated at ddr 400 cpu at 2420


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 1, 2007)

4× 512MB FB-DIMM, quad channel using DIB.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

oc that cpu more  latency will come down quite nicely with it. that is if ur ram has reasonable headroom to give.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 1, 2007)

meh i could but crappy mobo and stock cooling hold me back that may change when i buy whatever is the top of the line fx series 939


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mister Ketxxx, I don't use DDR2, I use fully buffered DDR2 which is totally different.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2007)

here you go running really slow with my shitty divider 

well i got a better pic now....im running 2.5.2.2.6 and all on nanya basic can you bealive it? outstanding and all at 2.8v im a lucky guy...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is mine. 1GB Infineon PC3200 DDR 400 Memory. No oc on it or changes to clocks that I know of. IF anyone has any ideas on how to make my memory serve me better (through BIOS) please let me know.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 1, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Mister Ketxxx, I don't use DDR2, I use fully buffered DDR2 which is totally different.



Just cause you have the only server system here you wanna whine?



Fine.








Just look out when i get my dual Pro's up and going again!!!!!!


----------



## niko084 (Feb 1, 2007)

A little off topic here, but I downloaded everest and it shows my cpu running at x12 instead of x14.... Which is funny because systool, cpu-z and the regular boring old system profile shows its at x14... And my speedstep is disabled..

Common issue??


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Mister Ketxxx, I don't use DDR2, I use fully buffered DDR2 which is totally different.



its still DDR2 class, hence thats where it stays. also notice the categorys are labelled as systems, hence generic, not specific. The list would just get too long otherwise (a la SCM2 chart)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2007)

what is cr?....im running 1t in dual channel if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 1, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Just cause you have the only server system here you wanna whine?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> Just look out when i get my dual Pro's up and going again!!!!!!



Actually it's not a server system, it's a workstation. Just like the Mac Pro is.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> what is cr?....im running 1t in dual channel if that has anything to do with it.



CR = Command Rate, aka 1T or 2T


----------



## niko084 (Feb 1, 2007)

4-4-4-12 at 86.7ns 735mhz..... Hmm looking at the other numbers here, I feel a bit slow...
Thats also 3:5 ....


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

1st place holders rejoice! you now have something to fight for, a smiley holding a gold cup with "1" on it


----------



## niko084 (Feb 1, 2007)

CR1 sorry


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

np 

heres a quick run from me


----------



## niko084 (Feb 1, 2007)

Now for the question of the day.... How do I get my latency on my ram down?


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 1, 2007)

good question i have no idea why i get such good ram benches from my cheap o corsair value select all i know is skt 939 can only address 4 banks of ram ie 2 sticks of dual sided ram at t1 rate and apparently t1 rate is faster than t2 thats about the extent of my ram clocking and timing knowledge altho i know lower cas is better i wonder if i could push cas 2 if thats gonna make it faster


----------



## niko084 (Feb 1, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> good question i have no idea why i get such good ram benches from my cheap o corsair value select all i know is skt 939 can only address 4 banks of ram ie 2 sticks of dual sided ram at t1 rate and apparently t1 rate is faster than t2 thats about the extent of my ram clocking and timing knowledge altho i know lower cas is better i wonder if i could push cas 2 if thats gonna make it faster



If thats it I have had my ddr2 675 clocked at 800mhz on 3-3-3-10 timings, at a whoppin 2.1 volts... That makes me only dream of what I could do at 400mhz if I bumped to 2.2 volts plus the 1:1 timings... hm.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

1T is only around 3% faster than 2T. In real world apps you will be hard pushed to notice that 3%.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's mine. I don't know why, but it Identifies my CPU wrong. 2x512MB OCZ Platinum. 5-5-5-15 @ 948MHz 2T


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

added some results


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 1, 2007)

Since I'm submitting crap scores anyway I'll just join the DDR list as well until 10 other people submit their DDR scores.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 1, 2007)

mines kinda crappy, 82.2ns
View attachment 6000

sorry heres the timings, 2-3-3-6


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

results added. damn u people, making me want to tweak my modules properly


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 1, 2007)

heres my first run at it


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2007)

just so everyone knows im running pc3200 but because of my divider its running 3000 im like 20mhz under 400 effective


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 1, 2007)

scores added


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 1, 2007)

where did you get 2.5-3-3-8 with me? Its 3 not 8


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/84/mirrors.php
tpu link
put it on 1st page/1st post ketxxx


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

i think everest or love me or hate me  





same settings above and a 2ns decrease wtf
and speed and timmings disappeared

ps: ketxxx don't update this until i get a full version

even better (all at the same timmings) with full version


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 2, 2007)

ill update the table again soon. and damn u PT, makin me have to go an play with advanced timings to get 1st again


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 2, 2007)

here's mine corsair xms cm3200pro unmatched pair at 240mhz 3338 timings 
43.1ms baby not bad for a 3500 venice


----------



## Murasame (Feb 2, 2007)

Not sure how good my scores are. My current rig is running xp till I can get a copy of vista. I'm not gonna tweak anything till I'm running vista.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2007)

guh i got 102.2 ns yesterday but i didnt post it im gong to go lowr maybe 2.5.2.2.4 or 5 maybe even 3   ooo it will be fun how far can cheap ram go? im already at timings tighter than if my ram was running at 133 mhz


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Not sure how good my scores are. My current rig is running xp till I can get a copy of vista. I'm not gonna tweak anything till I'm running vista.



why are you running your ram underclocked???


----------



## Steevo (Feb 2, 2007)

Fook joo all.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, I didnt even oc my ram at all. I have it set to AUTO in the bios. Also, in my bios, I cant change my multipllier, only my HT )x1, x2, x3, x4 and c5)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2007)

will post some with the ram @490 soon this is @ stock but timings are lower 2.5-3-3-7 Ultra ddr400 infineon chips


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2007)

i think i can do lower timings but not sure


----------



## Murasame (Feb 2, 2007)

pt said:


> why are you running your ram underclocked???



Those are the stock times. Plus this is only my first build so I've never done it before and wanted to wait till I got vista and had my system done before trying any oc'ing. What timings should my ram be if there underclocked?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2007)

Ultra DDR400@492mhz 3.0-3-3-7-11


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Those are the stock times. Plus this is only my first build so I've never done it before and wanted to wait till I got vista and had my system done before trying any oc'ing. What timings should my ram be if there underclocked?



in your sys specs it says ddr2 800
and you posted it at 670


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 2, 2007)

E6600 @ 3Ghz
G.Skill PC2 800 @ 500mhz 4-4-4-12


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2007)

even better  all i changed was the cpu multi this was @ 2.44ghz


----------



## Murasame (Feb 3, 2007)

pt said:


> in your sys specs it says ddr2 800
> and you posted it at 670



Well from what I read before my motherboard is locked to 667 and under so it won't do full 800. I woulda loved to get a better motherboard, but the p945 s3 was the best I could get at the time.


----------



## p-jack (Feb 3, 2007)

running 2x512MB G.Skill Cl2.5 (unmatched)

bring it on guys...


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 3, 2007)

Holy COW 28  wow p-jack nice! I think thats about the lowest latency i've ever seen. The closest i've seen to that was BH5 at 271 fsb running a cas latency of 1.5-2-2 and 3.7 volts here is a screenshot of the lowest i've previously ever seen (you have to click the image once to see it better)and this was not for 24/7 use. NOTE THIS SCREENSHOT IS NOT MY SYSTEM LOL WOW Your motherboard must have some great enhanced performance options yes?


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

p-jack said:


> running 2x512MB G.Skill Cl2.5 (unmatched)
> 
> bring it on guys...



bet 5€ that is a bug
we're you running anything on the background at the moment?
have you tried running it again?

@ketxxx: i suggest getting another tool to check latencys, this one is buggy


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.intel.com/design/intarch/applnots/27052402.pdf


----------



## x800professor (Feb 3, 2007)

5-5-5-18-22 2T Corsair 1066 C5 running at 800 C5.

For some reason it only tells me the latency and processor speed.  I haven't played with my ram at all, it's totally initial boot up stock.


----------



## p-jack (Feb 3, 2007)

pt said:


> bet 5€ that is a bug


you probably win...  
i must admit that my numbers seem abit TOO low compared to the other results submitted, especially for ddr1...  


> we're you running anything on the background at the moment?


nope, everything stripped down to 26 windows-services, no progs running @ all...


> have you tried running it again?


i hit the refresh button several times, and that was the lowest result i got, so i posted it... hmmm... looks too good to be true indeed.


> @ketxxx: i suggest getting another tool to check latencys, this one is buggy


agreed.


----------



## p-jack (Feb 3, 2007)

this looks more reasonable... 

it´s the very first benchmark run after everest startup, all following give results <29ns...


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

p-jack said:


> this looks more reasonable...
> 
> it´s the very first benchmark run after everest startup, all following give results <29ns...



looks much more acceptable
my lowest was 18 or something  
38.9 is the one i get after startup too


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2007)

Tighter timings.



These times seem alright.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2007)

table updated. @ pt 28ns is very possible on DDR memory, i had about 34ns on average. dont know if everest is buggy, all i can say is the version i use (3.01) doesnt have that problem.


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> table updated. @ pt 28ns is very possible on DDR memory, i had about 34ns on average. dont know if everest is buggy, all i can say is the version i use (3.01) doesnt have that problem.



don't know any other software that can check latency?
on the other thread the best was 30and something with ddr400@500 cas2


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2007)

there is, but most are not "known", hence would have critisicim because of that. plus theres no knowing how reliable the results would be, at least with everest the scores should be reliable-ish.


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> there is, but most are not "known", hence would have critisicim because of that. plus theres no knowing how reliable the results would be, at least with everest the scores should be reliable-ish.



you call 15s reliable?


----------



## dino25 (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is mine..!!!

Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2853
Geil W One Dual DDR 400 @ 571

View attachment 6040


----------



## Kasparz (Feb 3, 2007)

lol guys, you are slow  
i got ~33ns with old everest version, about two years ago. And that version show even weaker scores then never versions.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 3, 2007)

Guys the best memory for latency is Geil W (Winbond chip BH 5) and for the fastest is TCCD from samsung so....


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2007)

pt said:


> you call 15s reliable?



no, im saying the version i have seems reliable as it doesnt have that bug. and its Ns not s


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2007)

Kasparz said:


> lol guys, you are slow
> i got ~33ns with old everest version, about two years ago. And that version show even weaker scores then never versions.



then how bout u put ur money where ur mouth is and post some results eh?


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 3, 2007)

WOOOTTTTT i took poll position for ddr1 yay lol, idk why i posted this, i guess i like good benches. lol


----------



## DOM (Feb 3, 2007)

well Sandra count ? Everest 30 days are up lol not going to pay $30 bucks for it


----------



## x800professor (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't know why my last post didn't make it on the chart, but I played with the timings a little bit and got 48.7ns on corsair 1066 C5 @ 800 4-4-4-12-22 1T on an EVGA 680i.  It's DDR2 obviously and intel.


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 3, 2007)

uhh...ketxxx i broke the 40ns mark for ddr1 amd...where is my #1


----------



## Kammster (Feb 3, 2007)

just my info
using Pc Wizard 2004 & 2006

Sempy 64 2ghz@250 fsb 1:1  2.5-4-4-7  2*256mb (nforce3)
 Bandwidth 512 MB : 3021.12 MB/s 
 Latency : 40.7 ns (82 cycles) 

to compare with same mem sticks

athlon xp 2ghz@166 fsb 1:1  2.5-3-3-7 Dual channel 2*256mb (nforce2 ultra 400)
Bandwidth 512 MB : 1476.75 MB/s 
 Latency : 99.66 ns (206 cycles)


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2007)

Better still.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Ketxxx, what kind of ram are you running? Your sys specs say XP2 8000. is it a Mushkin kit? Got a link?


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hey Ketxxx, what kind of ram are you running? Your sys specs say XP2 8000. is it a Mushkin kit? Got a link?



http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=361


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanx pt. Bummer tho, my board doesn't have enough voltage to run them. I top out at 2.15v


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Thanx pt. Bummer tho, my board doesn't have enough voltage to run them. I top out at 2.15v



vmod?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2007)

pt said:


> vmod?


I've been thinking about it. I don't want to be without the comp for a long period of time, so sending it to someone is out of the question. I can solder just fine, but I haven't been able to find any info on my board yet.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 3, 2007)

list updated.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 4, 2007)

had a wee play, 37.8ns 4-4-4-10 @ DDR-2 1000. Gona take a while to super tune these modules, thats something I may not have time to do for a while so thisll do for now.


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 4, 2007)

By the way ket the ram is at 1t 3.01v


----------



## dino25 (Feb 4, 2007)

dino25 said:


> Here is mine..!!!
> 
> Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2853
> Geil W One Dual DDR 400 @ 571
> ...



HELLOOOO....


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 4, 2007)

what fucking ram is that man...shit is fast as hell


----------



## dino25 (Feb 4, 2007)

he heee..that is Geil W one Limited edition...the best ram for latency..


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 4, 2007)

list updated. im gonna try and find a few more tests to run to make things more interesting


----------



## p-jack (Feb 4, 2007)

*update*











slightly higher clocks + tighter timings @ 2,85V...

below 40ns, yea!


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 4, 2007)

37.0 Looks like a 2nd placer


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2007)

7. cdawall - 48.4ns 480MHz 3-3-3-7 CR?

CR1


got some intel scores as well
all ddr400@400
set up 1 p4 3.2ghz s478 i865 chipset ram ddr400@400 3-3-3-8-cr1








set up 2 pentium D 930 @ 3.3ghz i865 chipset ddr400@428 3-3-3-8-cr1


----------



## tofu (Feb 4, 2007)

Guess I'm taking First Place in the Intel DDR1 systems   , 

with a latency of *74.1ns*  

CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=164589












EDIT: intel 865pe does not show command rate, but im running 4 dimms, so lets just say 2 for now


----------



## Murasame (Feb 5, 2007)

Got the timings down very slightly, but moved up two spots on the benchmark above the opteron and P4EE.


----------



## jms45 (Feb 5, 2007)

4x 512mb Corsiar XMS2 675 @ 800 4-4-4-12-CR2 2.2v


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 5, 2007)

list updated. any requests for additional benchmarks ppl would like to see? majority wins


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2007)

sandra XI mem bench


----------



## Steevo (Feb 5, 2007)

We need to enforce system stability with these benchmarks. I can run the 39ns too but my system is a bit unstable and I get one RAM error during memtest.


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow I did'nt know you can run a Pentium Dual Core on a 865G chipset will this cpu run on a 865PE chipset? Anyway here is my 865PE chipset with a 3.4C Northwood all stock speed. I guess this gives me first place in Intel DDR1?  Tofu did you know you can turn PAT on even in overclocked mode well you can and it gives some whopping memory performance. But maybe the PAT is only for the 865 "PE" (some brands) and 875P all brands.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2007)

another p4 system s478 northwood 2.6ghz w/ HT dual channel ddr400 3-3-3-8-cr1


----------



## x800professor (Feb 5, 2007)

Steevo said:


> We need to enforce system stability with these benchmarks. I can run the 39ns too but my system is a bit unstable and I get one RAM error during memtest.



True, I can get my timings down when I run my C2D@3.8GHz, but it's not stable.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 6, 2007)

ok kett new stats this time muchhhh better!! take alook.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2007)

woop woop


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2007)

ok I'll update the list as soon as I can ppl. I'm working on them ADI1988B SoundMAX drivers again  and yes, so far at least, its going very, very well.

In the meantime if anyone wants to cut n paste to update by all means go ahead.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2007)

7. cdawall - 48.4ns 480MHz 3-3-3-7 CR1


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2007)

SCORES AS OF FEB. 7, 2007 10:17PM (central time)

*AMD Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. dino25 - 32.5ns DDR571 2-2-2-11 CR1 (a64 3200+ @2.853ghz)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. DRDNA - 37ns PC4000 2-3-3-6 CR1 (a64 FX57 @3.242ghz)
3. KennyT772 - 38.6ns PC4200 2.5-2-2-6 CR1 (a64 3200+ @2.65ghz)
4. p-jack - 39.7ns PC3700 2.5-3-3-5 CR1 (a64 3000+ @2.477ghz)
5. psychomage343 - 43.1ns 480MHz 3-3-3-8 CR? (a64 3500+ @2.65ghz)
6. Steevo - 43.5ns 400MHz 2-2-2-5 CR1 (a64 4000+ @2.7ghz)
7. cdawall - 44.0ns 482MHz 2.5-3-3-7 CR1 (a64 3000+ @2.1745ghz)
8. Batou1986 - 47.4ns 440MHz 2.5-3-3-8 CR1 (a64 4000+ @2.42ghz)
9. AthlonX2 - 52.8ns DDR420 2-3-2-0 CR1(a64 X2 3800+ @2.101ghz)
10. WarEagleAU - 54.8ns 414MHz 3-3-3-8 CR1 (a64 3800+ @2.484ghz)


*Top 20*

11.Solaris17 - 93.8ns DDR375 2.5-2-2-3 CR1 (AXP @2.344ghz)
12.DaMulta - 98.3ns DDR400 2.5-3-3-3 CR1 (AXP 3200+ @2.2ghz)
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*AMD Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. Ket - 37.8ns 1GHz 4-4-4-10 CR2 (a64 3500+ @3ghzghz)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. PT - 38.9ns 1.12GHz 5-5-5-14 CR2 (a64 3000+ @2.8ghz)
3. jms45 - 46.8ns DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 CR2 (a64 X2 4800 @2.8ghz)
4. Wile E - 47ns 948MHz 5-5-5-15 CR2 (A64 X2 5400+ @2.845ghz)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Intel Systems SDRAM Latency*

*Top 10*

1. cdawall - 160.0ns 3.0-3-3-6 CR1 (P4 @1.7ghz)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.



*Intel Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. GIGGLA 71.0ns DDR400 2.0-3-3-6 CR? (P4 @3.4ghz)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. tofu - 74.1ns DDR426 2.5-3-3-6 CR?  (P4 @3.2ghz)
3. Taz100420 - 82.2ns DDR450 2-?-?-? CR? (P4 524 @4.133ghz)
4. cdawall - 95.5ns DDR400 3-3-3-8 CR1 (P4 HT @3.2ghz)
5. cdawall - 101.0ns DDR400 3-3-3-8 CR1 (P4 HT @2.6ghz)
6. cdawall - 106.7ns DDR428 3-3-3-8 CR1 (PD 930 @3.218ghz)
7. DanTheBanjoman - 138.7ns DDR268 2.5-2-2-6 CR? (Xeon @1.2ghz)
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*Intel Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. x800professor - 48.7ns 800MHz 4-4-4-12 CR1 (C2D e6600 @3.6ghz)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Alcpone - 66.9ns 960mhz 5-5-5-15 CR2 (C2D e6300 @3.366ghz)
3. Lt_JWS - 69.9ns 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 CR2  (C2D e6600 @3ghz)
4. Murasame - 79.8ns 670MHz 5-5-5-13 CR? (C2D e6400 @2.133ghz)
5. Insect111 - 80.6ns 800mhz 5-5-5-15 CR? (PD 945 @3.804ghz)
6. niko084 - 86.7ns 735mhz 4-4-4-12 CR1 (PD 915 @???ghz)
7. DanTheBanjoman - 89.7ns 782MHz (Xeon 5110 @2.333ghz)
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

More placings will be added if this grows in popularity. Post away folks.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Cheers CD

My CR is 2


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2007)

fixed alcpone


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 6, 2007)

I should be in 1st place in Intel DDR 1 systems with my latency at 71 nano seconds. As shown in post #111 above. After clicking on the attachment click the image once to see better. Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2007)

GIGGLA said:


> I should be in 1st place in Intel DDR 1 systems with my latency at 71 nano seconds. As shown in post #111 above. After clicking on the attachment click the image once to see better. Thanks



fixed


----------



## tofu (Feb 7, 2007)

GIGGLA said:


> Wow I did'nt know you can run a Pentium Dual Core on a 865G chipset will this cpu run on a 865PE chipset? Anyway here is my 865PE chipset with a 3.4C Northwood all stock speed. I guess this gives me first place in Intel DDR1?  Tofu did you know you can turn PAT on even in overclocked mode well you can and it gives some whopping memory performance. But maybe the PAT is only for the 865 "PE" (some brands) and 875P all brands.



Yes, check my CPU-Z screenshot, PAT is definitely on. Without PAT, <80ns is largely impossible  

Ill make another run for that 1st place lol. This time though, I'll run it with 2 Hynix D5 dimms at a nice 275mhz (DDR550) 2.5-4-4-7 3.3V, I hope that'll myself back into first


----------



## cliffinokc (Feb 7, 2007)

how can  i post mine?


----------



## insect111 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello,

I'm using a 1GB (Single) Geil DDR2-800 memory. I don't know why Everest couldn't detect the memory correctly. The timings are 5-5-5-15. The memory is not overclocked (still at 800MHz) but the processor is, . I used Everest Ultimate Edition 2006 (version 3.50.761).


insect111


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2007)

updated



cliffinokc said:


> how can  i post mine?



print screen and save you score then click manage attachments under advanced upload your photo and walla its here


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 8, 2007)

Tofu that is indeed a nice latency score in overclocked mode. The lowest i've been able to get in overclocked mode is about 83-84 at being truly stable because of my cpu's limit. A very nice overclock on that 2.4 also...your sandra scores must be incredible. Have you tried Sandra bandwidth un-buffered bench?


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 10, 2007)

list updated folks

*AMD Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. dino25 - 32.5ns DDR571 2-2-2-11 CR1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. DRDNA - 37ns PC4000 2-3-3-6 CR1
3. KennyT772 - 38.6ns PC4200 2.5-2-2-6 CR1
4. p-jack - 39.7ns PC3700 2.5-3-3-5 CR1
5. psychomage343 - 43.1ns 480MHz 3-3-3-8 CR? 
6. Steevo - 43.5ns 400MHz 2-2-2-5 CR1
7. cdawall - 44ns 480MHz 2.5-3-3-7 CR1
8. Batou1986 - 47.4ns 440MHz 2.5-3-3-8 CR1 
9. AthlonX2 - 52.8ns DDR420 2-3-2-0 CR1
10. WarEagleAU - 54.8ns 414MHz 3-3-3-8 CR1


*Top 20*

11.Solaris17 - 93.8ns PC3000 2.5-2-2-3 CR1 
12.DaMulta - 98.3ns DDR400 2.5-3-3-3 CR1 
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*AMD Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. Ket - 37.8ns 1GHz 4-4-4-10 CR2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. PT - 38.9ns 1.12GHz 5-5-5-14 CR2
3. jms45 - 46.8ns DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 CR2
4. Wile E - 47ns 948MHz 5-5-5-15 CR2
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*Intel Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. GIGGLA - 71ns DDR400 2-3-3-6 CR? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. tofu - 74.1ns DDR426 2.5-3-3-6 CR?  
3. Taz100420 - 82.2ns DDR450 2-?-?-? CR? 
4. cdawall - 95.5ns DDR400 3-3-3-8 CR1
5. DanTheBanjoman - 138.7ns DDR268 2.5-2-2-6 CR?
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*Intel Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. x800professor - 48.7ns 800MHz 4-4-4-12 CR1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Lt_JWS - 69.9ns 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 CR2  
3. Alcpone - 66.9ns 960MHz 5-5-5-15 CR?
4. Murasame - 79.8ns 670MHz 5-5-5-13 CR?
5. insect111 - 80.6ns 800MHz 5-5-5-15 CR?
6. niko084 - 86.7ns 735mhz 4-4-4-12 CR1
7. DanTheBanjoman - 89.7ns 782MHz
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

God dammit ketxxx, first you get me banned for 30 days, then you rub salt in the wounds and miss me out


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 10, 2007)

how did i get u banned


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 10, 2007)

I could try a little later when i feel like messing with timings.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> how did i get u banned



I posted that pic of keeley you wanted and I didnt realise there was a massive debate going on about going too far with the pron thread and I got accused of spitting in djjbennnns face


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

1. x800professor - 48.7ns 800MHz 4-4-4-12 CR1 
2. Lt_JWS - 69.9ns 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 CR2 
3. Alcpone - 66.9ns 960MHz 5-5-5-15 CR2


2 & 3 wrong way bud


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow Dino25 has got some uber fast ram! 285@ 2-2-2. Thats fastest iv'e ever seen 2-2-2 modules go. ooo I found them at extreme systems- GeIL ONE BH (W) PC3200 (1,5-2-2-5-1T) PC4000 (2-2-2-5-1T) --chip--> Winbond New BH5 ~ Brainpower PCB....very nice ram


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2007)

woopwoop even better


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 16, 2007)

somebody prod me to update the table in a day or 2, modding X1950Pro BIOS' atm


----------



## stevorob (Feb 18, 2007)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/latency.jpg

Smokin for my sticks.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 18, 2007)

GIGGLA said:


> Wow Dino25 has got some uber fast ram! 285@ 2-2-2. Thats fastest iv'e ever seen 2-2-2 modules go. ooo I found them at extreme systems- GeIL ONE BH (W) PC3200 (1,5-2-2-5-1T) PC4000 (2-2-2-5-1T) --chip--> Winbond New BH5 ~ Brainpower PCB....very nice ram



Thanx... 

and i got it for 100$..its very rear RAM becouse it is Limited Edition for that reasults it needs power that means minimum 3.5 v..i test it at 4.0 v but no ..at 3.9 perfect..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2007)

*sigh* wish i had my DDR600 system still.... anyway, i'll find a link to a review i did with it. 

http://www.3dchipset.com/reviews/memory/ddr/ocz/pc4800_ee/index_3.php
Sure that was an early review of mine, and some of the wording makes little sense but it did get around 25ns - i dont have the same mobo anymore to get new screenies, i'll try to find old ones however.

As for my other rigs...

Conroe rig - barely OC'd too (attached)

AMD64 939 game/HTPC rig (Attached)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2007)

scuse teh double post - heres my file server too.

*update* dont add this one to the scoreboard - faster OC'd result down lower


----------



## dino25 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mussels said:


> scuse teh double post - heres my file server too.



nice result but is your ram litle bit slow for that...
i had hell of the fight to get 32...at 571 mhz 2 2 2 5..or 2 2 2 11...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont know if its a bug with the server, but thats what it gets even after numerous re-runs.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmm..very strange it could be a bug...i never so that reasult with 402 mhz....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2007)

ah well, i threw the DDR600 ram into my AMD 939 rig, and it didnt do as good as my old DFI-NF4ultra did but i still got a decent score 
(it wouldnt run at 300 no matter what, nor would teh CPU clock up to 2.7 like it used to)

so another entry for mussels!

(its not cheating if i have a lot of rigs, is it?)


----------



## dino25 (Feb 18, 2007)

noup..


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2007)

5TH place i think






Athlon 64 4000 @ 3ghz
Winfast 6100-rs mobo
2X 512 pc3200 OCZ premiere matched ram timmings 2-3-2-5 1T @ 400mhz
x1900xt graphics

my memory write & copy beats everything on the list but cant see the scores as its trial


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2007)

check post above - i think 6100/6150 chipsets are just really low latency (which is why my 3000+ / DDR400 system got a really low latency score)

Edit: I OC'd my server


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2007)

Mussels said:


> check post above - i think 6100/6150 chipsets are just really low latency (which is why my 3000+ / DDR400 system got a really low latency score)
> 
> Edit: I OC'd my server



well i think mines a rock solid boards m8 myself just shows it dont have to be asus or dfi to kick ass infact i bought mine cos i saw it benchmarked against a asus check my system specs for details on the asus board also my ocz memory went to lower timmings than advertized @400mhz and is very stable plus with my overclocking config i dont loose any memory fsb or ht speed its still at 1000 only thing that isnt default is my cpu fsb of 250 i could try to oc my memory but it might upset the balance i have.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 19, 2007)

here is mine 44.5ns 4-4-4-11 876mhz 2.1v


----------



## cdawall (Feb 19, 2007)

hehe got 42.5ns on my ram 2.5-3-2-6 1T DDR488mhz


----------



## freakshow (Feb 20, 2007)

hey guys u need to change the intel dd2 top spot and put me as #1


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes and me i grabbed 5th place in the ddr section


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2007)

so whens the updated list coming out? i wanna see where i got


----------



## tony929292 (Feb 23, 2007)

okay i think this is pretty bad what schould i do to tweak it but hey did good on other mem test    huh did better not ocing


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 23, 2007)

TADA! 

*AMD Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. dino25 - 32.5ns DDR571 2-2-2-11 CR1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. DRDNA - 37ns PC4000 2-3-3-6 CR1
3. KennyT772 - 38.6ns PC4200 2.5-2-2-6 CR1
4. p-jack - 39.7ns PC3700 2.5-3-3-5 CR1
5. Nitro-Max - 40.3ns 416MHz 2-3-2-5 CR1
6. mussels - 41.6ns 580MHz 2.5-4-4-8 CR1 
7. cdawall - 42.5ns 488MHz 2.5-3-2-5 CR1
8. psychomage343 - 43.1ns 480MHz 3-3-3-8 CR? 
9. Steevo - 43.5ns 400MHz 2-2-2-5 CR1  
10. Batou1986 - 47.4ns 440MHz 2.5-3-3-8 CR1 


*Top 20*

11. AthlonX2 - 52.8ns DDR420 2-3-2-0 CR1
12. WarEagleAU - 54.8ns 414MHz 3-3-3-8 CR1
13. Solaris17 - 93.8ns PC3000 2.5-2-2-3 CR1 
14. DaMulta - 98.3ns DDR400 2.5-3-3-3 CR1 
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*AMD Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. Ket - 37.8ns 1GHz 4-4-4-10 CR2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. PT - 38.9ns 1.12GHz 5-5-5-14 CR2
3. Steverob - 40.8ns 933MHz 4-4-4-12 CR2 
4. jms45 - 46.8ns DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 CR2
4. Wile E - 47ns 948MHz 5-5-5-15 CR2
5. 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*Intel Systems DDR Latency*

*Top 10*

1. GIGGLA - 71ns DDR400 2-3-3-6 CR? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. tofu - 74.1ns DDR426 2.5-3-3-6 CR?  
3. Taz100420 - 82.2ns DDR450 2-?-?-? CR? 
4. cdawall - 95.5ns DDR400 3-3-3-8 CR1
5. DanTheBanjoman - 138.7ns DDR268 2.5-2-2-6 CR?
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Top 20*

11. 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


*Intel Systems DDR2 Latency*

*Top 10*

1. freakshow - 44.5ns 876MHz 4-4-4-11 CR?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. x800professor - 48.7ns 800MHz 4-4-4-12 CR1 
3. mussels - 56.4ns 832MHz 4-5-5-16 CR?
4. jjnissanpatfan - 58.2ns 980MHz 5-?-?-? CR?
5. Alcpone - 66.9ns 960MHz 5-5-5-15 CR?
6. Lt_JWS - 69.9ns 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 CR2  
7. tony929292 - 70.1ns 819MHz 4-4-4-12 CR2 
8. Murasame - 79.8ns 670MHz 5-5-5-13 CR?
9. insect111 - 80.6ns 800MHz 5-5-5-15 CR?
10. niko084 - 86.7ns 735mhz 4-4-4-12 CR1


*Top 20*

11. DanTheBanjoman - 89.7ns 782MHz
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## tony929292 (Feb 23, 2007)

up 1 stop to number 6


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2007)

hey i didnt do so bad... was my servers score skipped because it seems buggy?


----------



## Kasparz (Feb 26, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> then how bout u put ur money where ur mouth is and post some results eh?


http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIU1M5LlMoXERURFFHU1M5LlIoXEZWRVlC
But i have some secret low latency weapons incoming


----------



## Pandaz3 (Mar 4, 2007)

Pandaz3  56.4 2-2-2-5 (4 X 512 Corsair PC3200XL, Opteron 148, Abit AT8 32X)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2007)

chalk this one up ketxxx


----------



## HeavyH20 (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is a quad at 1467 FSb with the DDR2 at 4-3-3-8, 2T, 1100 MHz.


----------



## Marcel48 (Mar 13, 2007)

*An Athlon X2 for the Latency Competition*

 Just mildly overclocked with a quiet Zalman cooler and Nexus case


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll update the table soon folks


----------



## strick94u (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's mine:http://img.techpowerup.org/070322/memlat.jpg


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey I get like 42.1 on my rig, How do I post a screen shot though...


----------



## mandelore (Mar 24, 2007)

Right got a new score *37.9*


----------



## mandelore (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol, blew away my old score  *36.6*


----------



## mortal (Mar 29, 2007)

46,9


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright, I got new screenies for new latency testing. While not the huge success I was hoping for, it did drop down rather significantly. Here is the screenie:


----------



## mandelore (Apr 20, 2007)

hay when is the nxt update? coz i stole 2nd place for amd ddr


----------



## Kursah (Apr 21, 2007)

*Kursah's Intel DDR2 Latency*

Here ya go...






Well, I was hoping to get a lower latency, but it doesn't seem so. I am impressed with those who have 680i boards. I love my P5B Dlx though. I am currently running DDR2 960 speeds, 2.3v to be safe, but posts fine with 2.25, and in my bios timings are: 4-4-4-5-5-35-5-10-8-10. Lowest I've gotten was 61.8, but the pic I took was 61.9 so instead of running the test a bunch of times to get the .1 difference I decided to just upload the one I took. Any Intel guys with P5B and lower latencies lemme know what ur doin please. I know 61.9 ins't bad and from what I've read C2D's aren't as dependant on latencies as AMD's...I may keep tweaking and see what I can get.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 21, 2007)

hey hey  here is mine...  should put in around 5th place I reckon..


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 21, 2007)

I got a 56.5 on my latency test.

My C2D @ 2.8ghz
ram at around 1000mhz


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 21, 2007)

and note this is on generic RAM

Clocked to DDR800, (from 667), 4-4-4-12.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice dude! You are definately pushing that memory of yours, and quite successfully!


----------



## PCTools (Apr 22, 2007)

*E6300 Memory Latency*

I see people are trying to get some some more bang out of their memory.  So far, this is where I am at.  You can get more out of your E6300, after looking at your above post. 































Want to see all of my settings and benchmarks, click on the below link.

http://evga.com/community/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31683

Regards,

PCTools

EVGA nForce 680i - P27 Bios 
E6300 @ 3.52Ghz Testing ONLY
3.325Ghz Standard @ 37 Degrees
Corsair Dominator 8500C5D 4-4-4-8 2T
3x 74G WD Raptor RAID 0
2x EVGA 8800 GTX Superclocked 
Thermaltake Kandalf LCS
Thermaltake 850 Watts 
Logitech G15 Keyboard
Logitech G5 Laser
Plextor PX760A

Best Benchmarks @ 3.52Ghz
SuperPi - 15.89 Seconds - Holy Cow!!
3dMark 2006 - 15,353

Thought for the Day: Overclocking is an Addiction. 

This E6300 Processor has been Supertweaked!


----------



## PCTools (Apr 22, 2007)

Please update this list to reflect my latency of 46.3ns per post # 178.  

Thank You,

PCTools

EVGA nForce 680i - P27 Bios 
E6300 @ 3.52Ghz Testing ONLY
3.325Ghz Standard @ 37 Degrees
Corsair Dominator 8500C5D 4-4-4-8 2T
3x 74G WD Raptor RAID 0
2x EVGA 8800 GTX Superclocked 
Thermaltake Kandalf LCS
Thermaltake 850 Watts 
Logitech G15 Keyboard
Logitech G5 Laser
Plextor PX760A

Best Benchmarks @ 3.52Ghz
SuperPi - 15.89 Seconds - Holy Cow!!
3dMark 2006 - 15,353

Thought for the Day: Overclocking is an Addiction. 

This E6300 Processor has been Supertweaked!





Ketxxx said:


> list updated folks
> 
> *AMD Systems DDR Latency*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2007)

New score for me as well. 42.3 The new mobo and ram are starting to pay off. Need to to some more advanced tweaking tho.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice scores PCTools, I can hit 3.5, but only 3.36 w/stock voltage. I get way better scores at 3.5, but I decided to post what I get at my 24/7 OC w/stock voltage so it shows what I am always scoring. I may have to try 3.5 and see what scores I get as compared to your great results. I have noticed the 680i's are scoring lower latencies as comparted to P965's.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2007)

How do I post a screenshot here?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2007)

Click the "go advanced" button at the bottom of the reply box. There's a "Quick image upload" box on the top right.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2007)

I get an error message that the file is too big. How do I make it smaller? I am saving it in paint.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry for the newbie like questions. I know the hardware well. Stuff like this, not so much.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, use Paint to crop it down to size first, like mine a few posts above. Then click File--> Save As...

I choose to save it as a .png. .png tends to be better for text. You can select the file format in the drop down box on the bottom of the save dialog.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## oinkypig (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## pt (Apr 23, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Here's mine



ain't showing m8


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, I was able to upload it, but it doesn't disply in my post. Why?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Ok, I was able to upload it, but it doesn't disply in my post. Why?


I guess I forgot to mention that you have to copy and paste the text from the upload image box when it's done uploading. lol sorry


----------



## PCTools (Apr 23, 2007)

*Help*

Not to be rude, but why do we have so much thread crapping in the Official Memory Latency Benchmark Competition Thread?"  

This is NOT the place to ASK for technical assistance to post in threads. :shadedshu 

PCTools


----------



## Casheti (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so crap it's funny.






w00t!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2007)

Easy, big guy. I think my questions were in reference to material in the thread.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's mine..


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 24, 2007)

PCTools said:


> Not to be rude, but why do we have so much thread crapping in the Official Memory Latency Benchmark Competition Thread?"
> 
> This is NOT the place to ASK for technical assistance to post in threads. :shadedshu



Actually thats up to the thread creator.
Since its Ket, and he loves anything and all things memory, im sure he doesnt care.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

F*** YEAH! W00t. 

8416MB/S, light OC, RAM at same speeds as before (DDR800)




*50.2 NS*






EDIT: Voltage sensors are miscalibrated btw...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 26, 2007)

did i just kill the thread?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

yes


----------



## mandelore (Apr 29, 2007)

plz Ket can u update the list


----------



## Crisao23 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is mine:


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 30, 2007)

hey shouldn't I be in the top 5 for AMD DDR1.....  I am sad now 

haahaaaa


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 30, 2007)

I should be second for the DDR2 Latencies D=<


----------



## Mediocre (May 9, 2007)

Got bored...
my corsair domintor ddr2 1033 will only do 909, but it will do it at 4-3-3-3


----------



## ace80 (May 11, 2007)

Had to clockgen it up from 399fsb to avoid the 1333 strap, that kills performance


----------



## mandelore (May 13, 2007)

cmon ket, PLZ update, ive needed to be 2nd for ages now


----------

